# Urban Legend Sophie 2010



## dargrin

[edited] Inappropriate links


----------



## John P

Naked parts should go in the adult models forum!


----------



## mcdougall

Beautiful work dargrin :thumbsup:
With only 25 or so entries to HobbyTalk ...perhaps he can't get into the Adult Forum yet John, so offering a link and a warning is a cool way of showing this kit...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Very well done model dagrin!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Excellent painting!!

I agree with Denis- he's posted fair warning and that's all he can do if he can't access the adult forum yet.

Chris.


----------



## Jafo

nice work


----------



## dargrin

If I offended you John I apologize.


----------



## RallyJack

Just a question Dargrin, do you not feel your linked photos are adult matter on a website with a private Adult section?


----------



## dargrin

RallyJack said:


> Just a question Dargrin, do you not feel your linked photos are adult matter on a website with a private Adult section?


Not sure were this question is leading too but I will try to answer it in this threads context.

If there was an adult section then more then likely I would put them there. As it stands now, there is none. 

Do I consider this model pornography? The simple answer is no. I posted it because I thought someone would appreciate what it took to do the model. The blends, colors and materials that I put into it to make it what it is.


----------



## RallyJack

Ah Dargrin,

But there is an ADULT ONLY section. The reason there is such a section is that CHILDREN frequent this Forum and there are folks who would not deem your model approriate viewing for them.

When you log in and select "Models", the first Division is:
*"ADULT THEMED MODELING"*

Dargrin, what you consider to be Pornography is immaterial. Some serial killers consider their past time an Art Form. What is important is the Site Owner has an Adults Only Section! And that is where your post belongs.

Now, the problem is, you cannot share you treasured figure model because the Adult section is closed until you are deemed worthy of admittance.


----------



## dargrin

I will end this topic now with just saying, being compared to a serial killer is not I signed up for. 

I will not post anything here again.


----------



## RallyJack

What a siily premise to quit in a huff over! I did not compare you to a serial killer. It was an analogy to illustrate that a personal view of ones "art" was not the criteria involved here. So a non-existant accusation was all you perceived from my post?


----------



## Auroranut

RallyJack, dargrin did exactly the right and proper thing by linking his pics instead of posting them and he also gave fair warning.
He obviously hasn't been able yet to access the Adult Forum so he can't yet show his work there. Hopefully he'll get his required permission and he'll be able to access it the same as we can but until then he's posted his pics in a conscientious manner.
There are still guys that are unaware of the Adult Forum for whatever reasons- I know of a few guys who didn't know about it- dargrin was obviously one of them....

Chris.


----------



## RallyJack

Auroranut, I'm sorry, but I disagree. Kids can click on links and have access to inappropriate material. And that, evidently, is something Hankster wishes to not happen here. I do think the policy is quite ineffective when, 
1) Adults cannot post adult material in the adult section and 
2) the post was not moved to the adult section or deleted.

Auroranut, I have a few adult themed models myself but I have not posted any on this site because of 
1) respect for the policy here and 
2) As a 50 year Scouter, I believe there some adult things that should be seperate from child things.

Cheers Chris,

Jack


----------



## Rolls

I think any references to serial killers and their past time are inappropriate material for children especially in the context of modeling things.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

I think the real issue here is the fact that it is a near impossibility to get into the Adult Section of the forum.


----------



## aurora fan

Thanks for sharing your excellent work. Dont let anyone chase you off, dude. You gave fair warning. I dont know what the problem is with access to the adult model site. I can get in. Maybe Hankster will see this and fix whatever the problem is. Im sure he is unaware of the problem, I dont know how he might feel about other members playing nanny or moderator for him.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

I'm not sure what the problem is in being accepted onto the Adult Forum is either. I have over 600 posts and been a member of Hobbytalk for as long as I can remember and I still have not been approved.

It's not a big deal as I have no overwhelming need to get on that forum... it is just odd, in my opinion, that I am apparently still not acceptable.


----------



## bucwheat

Auroranut said:


> RallyJack, dargrin did exactly the right and proper thing by linking his pics instead of posting them and he also gave fair warning.
> He obviously hasn't been able yet to access the Adult Forum so he can't yet show his work there. Hopefully he'll get his required permission and he'll be able to access it the same as we can but until then he's posted his pics in a conscientious manner.
> There are still guys that are unaware of the Adult Forum for whatever reasons- I know of a few guys who didn't know about it- dargrin was obviously one of them....
> 
> Chris.


I agree,back down guys he did what he thought was reasonable,as would I have.


----------



## Rolls

I agree, too. Very reasonable choices by a new contributor, and despite bluster to the contrary, also quite in line with Hankster's rules, at least as I read them. I prefer to leave the moderating duties to the designated moderators.


----------



## RallyJack

I do not consider a "Warning" of Do Not Click Here To See Free Nudity to be a viable way to seperate prepubescent boys from adult material. But, that is not the issue here.

This site has an Adults Only Section and I take that to mean keep Adult Content is not for kids. A warning and an "extra" click does not provide protection(when I was twelve, it would not stop me). 

Evidently, the ownership here feels a warning and a click is proper protection for the kids his "Adults Only" section is to protect as the original post w/ links to adult content is still here. 

This does raise the question of "Why have an adults only section when so few folks can post in it or view it?"

Or, is the "ADULT THEMED MODELING" section only for really XXX rated modeling and Dargrin's model displaying female naughty bits is considered "PG" rated?


----------



## irishtrek

I agree with JohnP, these images should be in the adult model forum section.


----------



## louspal

Parts Pit Mike said:


> I think the real issue here is the fact that it is a near impossibility to get into the Adult Section of the forum.


Amen!


----------



## hankster

Inappropriate links posted. NEVER do this again.


----------



## hankster

As a side note: I have to allow access to that forum manually. I normally go through once a month and do approvals. Those that asked in Aug. should have access if it was granted to them. If you only signed up or have very few posts, don't expect to get access. That forum is for "established" HT members. If you can't be bothered to post once in a while, I can't be bothered to approve your access. if you are new, I have no idea on what your behavior is going to be on HT and until such time as that can be determined, you won't have access.

Mike, I have not seen a request from you using the link shown in the description of that forum.


----------

